

This is how you re-kindle a lost relationship with a former user (DynDNS) - alonswartz
http://stuff.alonswartz.org/this-is-how-you-re-kindle-a-lost-relationship

======
quanticle
This story needs context. Unless we know why the user quit using DynDNS,
there's no real way to determine whether an appeal like this effective or even
appropriate.

For example, I used to use DynDNS all the time because I was running a small
personal site off my home broadband connection. Then, thanks to an improvement
in fortunes, I was able to afford a hosting service and a "real" DNS. So I
switched. If DynDNS sent me an e-mail like this, it wouldn't really matter,
because I've already got everything set up, and I'm not really looking to
change.

------
bantic
He had me until the misplaced apostrophe in "client's".

